

"Diff for HN": Update and highlight changes - mrspeaker
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/04/11/hackernews-bookmarklet/

======
pak
Want to package this up into a Chrome extension (maybe as a userscript)? Then
people could run it without clicking on a bookmarklet.

~~~
obeattie
Also replying to this even though I commented below (definitely relevant).

I made it into a Chrome Extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/abjhkncpebiaepcp...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/abjhkncpebiaepcpeopknaghepekbnpm)

~~~
brown9-2
_Updates every couple of minutes - but if you move to another tab (and leave
HN open) no updates will happen until you get back._

Just curious: is this out of some Chrome extension limitation or to cut down
on unnecessary refreshes?

~~~
obeattie
This is part of the original script, out of my control.

All the extension actually does is load the original script when you visit HN.

------
phreeza
Wow, this is great. Love the animated Y, too.

Two suggestions, maybe to add as options:

\- open both comments and articles in new tabs automatically, since the
assumption is power users keep the home page open anyway.

\- Display the new comment and vote count as a difference? Seems more
intuitive to me.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
I use this little bookmarklet to open all links in new tabs

    
    
        javascript:d=document.links; for(i in d) d[i].setAttribute("target","_blank")
    

Very useful when reading HN on an iPad

------
aditya42
I took the liberty of turning this into a userscript. Since I was running into
trouble accessing global variables from the injected scripts, I forked Mr.
Speaker's project and changed the relevant bits in the code.

Edit: Changed all my links to point to mrspeaker's master except the loader.
Any changes he makes should get reflected automatically.

Link: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/100977>

------
obeattie
This is awesome.

So awesome in fact, that I really wanted this as a browser extension. I
quickly packaged it for Chrome, and have published it on the Extension Gallery
for all you hackers. Get it while it's fresh:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/abjhkncpebiaepcpeo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/abjhkncpebiaepcpeopknaghepekbnpm)

Enjoy :)

P.S. The (very minimal) source is on GitHub, too:
<https://github.com/obeattie/HackemUp-extension>

------
bossjones
Fantastic tool. I salute you and want to yell at you at the same time for
making me stay here longer then I do already(haha). Great work friend.

------
aditya42
I think turning this into a userscript will play into the whole 'keep HN open
all the time' better since you can just open HN, pin the tab and let the
userscript work its charm.

------
mgrouchy
This is pretty neat, it has proven its usefulness already.

+1 for a Chrome extension though, I don't know if I am going to remember to
keep clicking the bookmarklet.

------
mgkimsal
Could you have this automatically load all links in new tabs?

------
asymmetric
How does the 'drag bookmarklet to tab' thing work in Chrome? Where's the
bookmarklet installed? (not among the bookmarks it seems) How can it be
uninstalled?

~~~
aquilax
Press Ctrl-Shift-B to show to bookmarks bar first.

------
trotsky
In case anyone else is in this situation, I would get the spinning Y from time
to time but never would see anything highlighted. It took me a few minutes of
thinking about it to realize that I'd need to turn off my AutoPatchWork
extension (similar to AutoPagerize) so that the content was in the expected
form. It works now! Too bad I can't live without AutoPatchWork.

------
Ruudjah
"A calm river of nerditry"

~~~
mambodog
I really resent this. I don't know about you guys but I don't think of myself
as a 'geek' or a 'nerd'. Having a high level of domain specific knowledge
doesn't mean you need a label, it just means that you are good at what you do.
I am a creator, I don't feel the need to define myself in terms of my tools
(and how well I know them).

When I first ran across HN I was refreshed by how little of these terms I saw.

~~~
mambodog
Wow, anyone care to reply rather than just downvoting?

~~~
aeontech
I didn't downvote, but I understand why people did. Both the parent comment
and your reply add more or less nothing to the discussion. The problem isn't
your comment, the problem is the parent comment, but if you feed the trolls,
well, you know what happens :)

------
yuvadam
This is the best thing ever :)

Amazing functionality packed into a single bookmarklet. I love it.

------
ssn
If you need a tool like this, I would recommend turning on the anti-
procrastination HN filter.

------
mryall
Great explanation on how it works. I was wondering the other day whether there
was a way to tell when a tab gets the focus to autoupdate content. Now I know
I can use window.focus and window.blur.

------
davidjhall
Rats! I use HackerNews UX and HackemUp won't work with it.
Decisions...decisions...

------
swah
I only I could Shift+A HN, Twitter and Quora, I would beat procrastination!

